# Substrate Information needed



## Sheff (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello
I have an empty 4' tank that I would like to make a mixed tank with. My question is can I mix some kind of suitable substrate with the white pool filter sand as opposed to spending a million dollars on filling a 4' tank with flourite or something comparable. I'm not too fussy on what kind of plants just want to see if I can make it work. Can I bury potted plants in sand. In other words can I do anything with the existing sand I have.

Thank for the help


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You can use potting soil then cap it with one bag of fluorite or eco-completr if you want it black. Depending on plants you can just use pool filter sand. Very cheap and good for crypts and a few others


----------

